
Engigogo Digest – A weekly newsletter of links and product suggestions - savydv
http://digest.engigogo.com/issues/1
======
LandR
> Engigogo Digest is a weekly newsletter full of interesting, relevant links,
> product suggestions, curated in spare time by @kantbtrue & @savydv.

Who are these people and why should I care about what they find interesting?
What makes them stand out as a currators of interesting topics and articles
that I would give you my email address and have you email me a newsletter ?

(Reading that back I don't intend it to be offensive or insulting, I just
don't know how to express it better...) You want to collect peoples email
addresses but I see nothing on that site that explains why I would find your
newsletter interesting. OK, you have a section for developers and I'm a
developer, so why should I subscribe?

Who are you?

~~~
savydv
Hi! Your questions are not offensive, in fact, I find it essential to add this
to the faq on our site. Maybe it is right time to share who I am and why I
have started it.

I (Saurabh) and my brother (Shashikant) are full stack developers. We had
started our carrier as the freelance front-end developer and website
troubleshooter. We had worked for 3 years before starting a small web studio
(1.5 years back). Throughout these years we have maintained a spreadsheet of
interesting and essential resources and tools. We have also frequently used
start up stash and similar sites to find what is best. But we have faced a
number of problems during this period like to find which tools are better,
what are the latest tools and which are the tools that others are using. And
also the problems regarding frequently updating the spreadsheet.

So simply we thought it is a great idea to make a community-curated resource
and tools directory where users can suggest latest tools, share their
views/discuss and upvote the tools that they have used and satisfied with.
That's why we have started Engigogo.com as a small side-project. Engigogo is
at its initial stage and only a few weeks old.

From the day we have started working on Engigogo, we have encountered with a
number of interesting resources, tools, and links that are awesome but
unfortunately don't directly fall into any of the Engigogo's library. We
thought it could be better if we share these links and tools with other
similar thinkers. That's why we have started Engigogo Digest.

As you can see on Engigogo Digest's website, it is a publication type site
where everyone can read the newsletter and don't even need to subscribe the
newsletter. We have made it that way because our purpose is NOT to grab your
email id, instead, we just want to share what we have found interesting.

If you find it interesting then you can visit the site every week and you
don't need to subscribe it. The subscription part is just to make it easy to
have the latest issues in the inbox instead of visiting the site every week.

I hope I've answered all your questions. And thank you for asking and giving
us the opportunity to introduce our self and motto.

~~~
LandR
hi, good reply. I geninuely did not mean offense with my post but my writing
is poor and I sometimes don't recognise that I'm being insulting and I might
come across a bit dickish sometimes when I didn't mean to (people tell me
this). I'm working on it though!

I think having a bit of a background on who you are is a good idea. So, right
now it's just you and your brother but you plan on having other contributers
submit potentially interesting posts?

Do you feel you are competing with blog sites like Medium.com (which I find
really hit or miss or when it comes to quality).

I probably won't give you my email address (I'm fussy that way), but I'll
bookmark your site and check in every now and again and see if there is
anything that interests me.

Anyway, good luck! I probably should have said that in my original reply and
sorry again if it came across badly.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
The problem with these things is often they end up becoming irrelevant product
pitches by startups and as someone who has something to advertise I find
neither the business nor the readers really benefit. How do you intend to make
the content relevant and high quality? That is the key to success with
something like this I think.

------
yoz-y
Kudos to also producing a functional RSS feed so one does not have to leak
their e-mail address. I just wish that websites would advertise RSS more.

------
sant0sk1
If this newsletter interests you, you may also like [Changelog
Weekly]([https://changelog.com/weekly](https://changelog.com/weekly)).

------
Traubenfuchs
How old is too old to be part of the new generation of developers and
designers?

------
wink
Interestingly, email breaks this type of content for me.

Whenever I subscribe to any "digest" in email form it piles up and sits unread
in my inbox (well, in a subfolder, but still clearly visible until I "mark as
read" without reading it). Maybe sometimes it's because it's just too long and
hardly anyone manages to post enough interesting links (for me, on a regular
basis) that I find the time to click through them. I also don't really follow
blogs that primarily post links anymore. TLDR: Complaining because I'm a weird
person, I guess.

Quite the hypocrite, been doing this myself for years, with a readership that
borders on a dozen :P ( [http://f5n.org/stack/](http://f5n.org/stack/) ) but
I've never sent out emails and don't plan to.

